# Me compré un coche.



## Encolpius

e em português?

Comprei-*me* um carro. 
Comprei um carro. 

Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Encolpius said:


> Comprei-*me* um carro.
> Comprei um carro.


----------



## Vanda

Comprei um carro.
O verbo comprar pode ser:
transitivo direto :  comprei um carro.
transitivo direto e indireto: comprou o carro a um amigo.


----------



## jazyk

Sempre senti falta deste pronome reflexivo de objeto indireto na língua portuguesa. Não sei se é possível ou se já foi possível, mas que me faz falta, sim, me faz e muita. Se em espanhol se pode dizer _Me he comprado un coche_, em italiano _Mi sono comprato una macchina_, em francês _Je me suis acheté une voiture, _em catalão _M'he comprat un cotxe _e em romeno _Mi-am cumpărăt o maşină, _e isso só incluindo as neolatinas, por que em português não?


----------



## Outsider

Em português pode-se usar uma locução preposicional: _comprei um carro *para mim*_.
Mas é um pouco desnecessário, não é? Quando alguém diz que comprou um carro, normalmente foi para si mesmo. Se tiver sido para outra pessoa, é normal dizer para quem.


----------



## jazyk

Correto, mas mesmo assim gostaria que fosse possível. Bom, não dizem que quem faz a língua são os seus falantes? Vou começar a dizer _comprei-me isto, comprei-me aquilo_, quem sabe daqui a alguns anos todo mundo me estará copiando.

Ah, acabei de me lembrar que às vezes as pessoas dizem _Eu me dei de presente isto, isso, aquilo, _pelo menos aqui onde vivo.


----------



## Outsider

Quando leio _comprei-me_, a minha primeira reacção é pensar que a pessoa pagou dinheiro por si mesma.


----------



## jazyk

Ah, porque aí você está interpretando o me não como destinatário da ação, e sim como procedência da coisa comprada. _Gotcha!_ Essa construção, aliás, seria bem literária no Brasil:

_Comprei flores à menina _significaria para quase todo o mundo aqui que a menina recebeu as flores que comprei, e não haveria ambigüidade pensando-se que foi ela quem lhas vendeu.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Correto, mas mesmo assim gostaria que fosse possível. Bom, não dizem que quem faz a língua são os seus falantes? Vou começar a dizer _comprei-me isto, comprei-me aquilo_, quem sabe daqui a alguns anos todo mundo me estará copiando.



Vão é te perguntar quanto é que pagaste por ti próprio. 
Se fores barato são capazes de oferecer a comprar-te também.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> _Comprei flores à menina _significaria para quase todo o mundo aqui que a menina recebeu as flores que comprei, e não haveria ambigüidade pensando-se que foi ela quem lhas vendeu.



Por aqui também não haveria ambiguidade quanto a esta frase, embora também fosse possível interpretá-la na última acepção. Mas, sem mais contexto, prevaleceria a primeira.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> _Comprei flores à menina _significaria para quase todo o mundo aqui que a menina recebeu as flores que comprei, e não haveria ambigüidade pensando-se que foi ela quem lhas vendeu.



Se tivesse comprado as flores da menina, entendo que a frase teria sido construída assim: comprei flores *da* menina. Ao usar "à", eu entendo que foi "para a" menina e não da menina. Jamais pensaria o contrário.

Apesar de que o verbo comprar, conforme já indicou a Vanda, pode ser transitivo ou transitivo direto e indireto, portanto quem compra, compra algo *de* alguém ou *para* alguém.


----------



## Outsider

Para mim, "Comprei flores à menina" tanto pode querer dizer que a menina era a vendedora, como a receptora das flores. Depende do contexto. "Comprar de" não se costuma dizer deste lado do oceano.


----------



## Encolpius

Jazyk!
Very interesting. Now I can say, English, *Portuguse* and Hungarian does not use reflexive pronoun in case other languages use. I wonder how about other languages. 
I bought a car.  (not. I bought to me a car. ) 
But I am not sure about German.


----------



## Vin Raven

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting. Now I can say, English, *Portuguse* and Hungarian does not use reflexive pronoun in case other languages use. I wonder how about other languages.
> I bought a car.  (not. I bought to me a car. )



While that's true, you can say_ "I bought me a car_.", it'd make you sound like a Southern hillbilly, but you can say it.

In terms of buying yourself a treat though, you can also say "_I bought myself a car_." That's close enough to common usage not to raise an elbow, however it's usually used more to say something like "_I bought myself that new game/shirt I wanted_." which could have reasonably been bought for you by someone else.


----------



## jazyk

> I bought a car.  (not. I bought to me a car. )
> But I am not sure about German.


In German you can: Ich habe mir ein Auto gekauft.


----------



## Vanda

Começamos com português e espanhol e fomos parar em todas as outras línguas, portanto o tópico fica mudado de lugar.


----------



## kurumin

Comprei um carro (para mim)


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Para mim, "Comprei flores à menina" tanto pode querer dizer que a menina era a vendedora, como a receptora das flores. Depende do contexto. "Comprar de" não se costuma dizer deste lado do oceano.


 
No Brasil se diria: Comprar flores da menina. [melhor da garota/moça; trabalho infantil é proibido no Brasil ]
Se compra DE ou COM (alguém)  [Comprei a câmera digital com Alessandra. Eu recomendo! ]

_Também é normal emprestar algo (para ou de alguém)_
mas isso depende da região


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Quando leio _comprei-me_, a minha primeira reacção é pensar que a pessoa pagou dinheiro por si mesma.


 
é a mesma coisa de

ME ABRA vs ABRA PRA MIM 
ME LIGA vs LIGA PRA MIM 

[uma vez falei pra uma amiga minha: me abra (= dá pra você abrir essa bala pra mim)...ela falou: o certo é ''abra pra mim'' e não ''me abra'')

mesmo assim, muitas pessoas vivem falando ME LIGA em vez de LIGA PRA MIM


----------



## spielenschach

Comprei - me um carro é erro.


----------



## luis12

jazyk said:


> Ah, porque aí você está interpretando o me não como destinatário da ação, e sim como procedência da coisa comprada. _Gotcha!_ Essa construção, aliás, seria bem literária no Brasil:
> 
> _Comprei flores à menina _significaria para quase todo o mundo aqui que a menina recebeu as flores que comprei, e não haveria ambigüidade pensando-se que foi ela quem lhas vendeu.


 

Mas o correto cá sería " Comprei flores para a menina " .- Nao Achas  ?


----------



## jazyk

Não, é a preposição a que tradicionalmente se usa com objetos indiretos, apesar do que se ouve muitas vezes na rua, pelo menos no Brasil. Entretanto, com o verbo comprar, acho que também é possível a preposição para na linguagem padrão.


----------



## kurumin

A preposição PARA é muito mais comum no Brasil, com objetos indiretos.


Recomendei a professora à escola.
Recomendei à professora a escola.

A gente não cosegue ouvir a diferença na fala.
Então, se prefere a preposição PARA:

Recomendei a professora para a escola_._
Recomendei para a professora a escola_._

A preposição A é cada vez menos usada com os verbos bitransitivos...
Se usa mais a preposição PARA, pelo menos aqui na Bahia.


OBS
Sempre escrevi DAR PARA, FALAR PARA, DIZER PARA, ESCREVER PARA
(e não DAR A, FALAR A, DIZER A, ESCREVER A), mesmo nos textos formalíssimos.


_Muitos trabalhos têm apontado a perda da preposição ´a´ no PortuguêsBrasileiro, seja em contextos_
_de adjunto seja em contextos de complemento__1__:_
_1) com verbos de movimento, ´a´ cede lugar para o uso das preposições ´para´ e __´em´ (Berlinck 2000a);_
_2) com verbos dativos, a preposição ´a´ perde espaço para a preposição ´para´ ou é __simplesmente omitida (Scher 1996; Gomes 1998);_
_3) com verbos causativos e perceptivos transitivos, a preposição ´a´ é omitida __(Duarte e Gonçalves 2001);_
_4) com o objeto direto preposicionado, a preposição ´a´ também é omitida (Ramos __1989, 1992). _​ 
_fonte: _​ 
_[escreva www ]_
__ 
__ 
fflch.usp.br/dlcv/lport/MOliveira001.pdf​


----------



## jazyk

Então eu ainda sou um bastião do uso da preposição a e sinto-me orgulhoso disso.


----------



## kurumin

Usá-la-ás quando/se quiseres 
[a ênclise [e sinto-me] também]


----------



## Outsider

Mesóclise, no seu caso.


----------



## jazyk

> Usá-la-ás quando/se quiseres
> [a ênclise [e sinto-me] também]


Há tantas barras e tantos colchetes aqui que eu não sei se concordo ou discordo com o que está sendo dito.


----------

